# No Razor Burn!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly goes to the groomer about every 6 weeks, but I bathe her and clip her nails inbetween grooms. This last time I took her to the groomer I ask to please have her face shaved close. The groomer told me they will not go closer than a 15 because they want to avoid razor burn....I didn't argue the point, but I knew from reading here that it could be done.....Well now it has been almost 2 weeks since her groom and her face is soooo fuzzy I can't stand it! LOL!
So off I went to buy an inexpensive trimmer (just to get me to her next groom)
I did her face and her feet! And not one single nick or razor burn!
It's been more than 20 years since I held a clipper (when I was a tech) and I was really hesitant....but I did it!!!!!YAY!!!!:dancing2:
And yes......it was a 30!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Pretty, pretty girl! Love the nails! Good job!


----------



## Cosmogirl (Apr 9, 2013)

You did an awesome job. I can only hope I will be half as good.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I like a nice close shaved face too. You did a great job. The nails are adorable, so cute!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

How do you do her nails? I can imagine Jazz licking all the polish off before it dries. Do you use a blow dryer on her nails?


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Well done I need courage and the right equipment to even try.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

You did a great job and love the pink nails.:cheers2:


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful job! I love the nails. Very pretty! I bet she would look perfect in purple polish!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## suhr pickles (Mar 26, 2013)

you have to get some poodles skin used to it, I wouldn't take a 40 to a dogs face that I've never done before. I use a 30 most of the time, a 10 on some if they have sensitive skin, avoiding razor burn is pretty easy as long as the blade stays cool  your clean face looks mighty beautiful btw, great job!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful job!!!! Love the toes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

You did a great job! Molly looks really good. :smile: Since I started grooming Cali myself, I haven't been brave enough to do her face or feet any closer than a 10. Based on your experience, maybe I'll work up the nerve to try a 15 next time. LOL


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She looks so pretty!! I love the feel of a smooth, closely shaved poodle face; their skin is like satin. I haven't shaved my dogs' faces for about 10 days and they have this cute little stubble around their lips. Hubby let them lick out an ice cream container and afterward they came bounding over to me with an ice cream mustache--adorable!


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i use a 30 on Esthers face and a 40 on the feet but she isnt white. im sure since she is groomed that often she is more used to it then most. the thing to watch out for is her scratching her face after the groom. i have two white poodle mix customers who will scratch there face up after they go home if i even do a 10 on the face.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dawnsohma said:


> i have two white poodle mix customers who will scratch there face up after they go home if i even do a 10 on the face.


When he was a pup my* silver* mpoo would scratch his face raw after being clipped even with a #10. He'd also incessantly lick his paws, which were done with a #30. I started to clip him more frequently (weekly) to try to "toughen up"/accustom his skin. I also used a wide range of products, from baby powder to Gold Bond Powder to witch hazel post-shaving to prevent irritation. He no longer has a sensitivity problem. I use a #15 on his face and a #30 on his paws and apply either Coat Handler's Skin Works Cream or Chris Christensen's Colloidal Silver immediately afterwards.

Molly looks angelic and lovely!:angel2: Such a kissable face,:kiss: and so impeccably well groomed, :beauty:right down to her pink painted nails.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Stella was the same way when I first got her, I put baby powder on her after the clip and it made her feel so much better. Now she is used to it. We don't need the powder.


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

Great job!

I dread taking my boy to the groomer, which is happening on Thursday, btw. Last time he scratched and licked himself to bits and seemed miserable. I am going to try baby power this times to see if it helps. He looked great, but seemed very uncomfortable and I don't want to put him through that every time he gets groomed.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Everline said:


> I dread taking my boy to the groomer, which is happening on Thursday, btw. Last time he scratched and licked himself to bits and seemed miserable. I am going to try baby power this times to see if it helps. He looked great, but seemed very uncomfortable and I don't want to put him through that every time he gets groomed.


I'm sure you've done this, but just in case...be certain to tell the groomer your mpoo scratched himself up after being shaved. She may want to use a different number blade on him. Also, the clipper blade needs to be kept from getting too hot. (I swap mine out, resting one a cold tile to cool off.) The groomer may want to use a milder shampoo to prevent/ease the irritation. (I use South Bark's Blueberry Facial Shampoo or Nootie's Verbana and Coconut, both are really soothing.) I have found if you you shave more frequently, with a light touch, it can be quite helpful. Hope you find a solution soon. I have felt your pain while watching my mpoo paw himself silly after being grooming. And it's such a bummer because we all want our poodles to both look AND feel their best. Good luck!:clover:


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Definetly tell you groomer right away if they go home itchy. That way the groomer still had your dog fresh in their mind and maybe able to remember exactly what shampoo they used or if something was done differently that time. Even though a groomer should be noting all of that anyways, sometimes things are easily left out because we tend to get super busy. 

As for the original subject on this post, you did a great job! But I must point out a kudos for the groomer refusing to I shorter then a 15. In fact, in our shop, we won't go shorter then a 10. On my white standard poodle, I use a 30 on her face, and a 40 on her feet, but the reason why we don't go shorter then a 10 on a customers dogs is because of the liability. If a dog irritates then we may end up with a vet bill. When we have such a large clientele to look after, we must take safety precautions and follow procedure on all dogs. Also, the dogs aren't coming into our shop once a week to have us go over the shaved face so they don't necessarily build up the tolerance. I used a 40 blade on my girls face once and it was a huge mistake. She got cut and burned all over the face, but her skin tolerates a 30 just fine. I was honestly shocked because there isn't that much of a difference between the 2, and I use my adjustable cordless wahl pro-ion clippers. They take forever to get warm and take my time and keep a light touch.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

She is precious!!!
Great job!

I'm planning to try our first home groom this Friday. I'm nervous. :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Great job. 

I will say that when our girl developes razor burn it is usually the next day (not sure why?). I have found since I own my own clippers I can do a 10 (with the grain) every one to two weeks or so and she looks great and doesn't get razor burn. I used to do a 10 against the grain, or even a 30, with our old mini and he never got razor burn. I don't like the "fuzzy face" but it really only takes a moment to do, so I don't feel the need to get her super short so it will last a long time.


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

Great job! She is lovely!


----------

